# Getting used to it.



## dixon48 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm living alone, but I'm used to it, and I babysit my 4 year old twin grandsons almost every day.  I have two dogs that I spoil too much! lol  I pretty much decided not to pursue dating or relationships at this stage. I'm too set in my ways.  I like my schedule, my preferences, and I'm afraid having someone else around would be hard to adjust to.


----------



## charry (Nov 26, 2019)

If your happy doing your thing ..carry on....sounds ideal-to me  ......
your not on your own, as such are you ?


----------



## dixon48 (Nov 26, 2019)

charry said:


> If your happy doing your thing ..carry on....sounds ideal-to me  ......
> your not on your own, as such are you ?


Not really, I have kids living close by and older grandsons who stop by.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

How nice to have the twins and the dogs! Keeps you busy and you have lots of affection.


----------



## charry (Nov 26, 2019)

It must be awful for folk to be solely on their own,    but some , might prefer their own company ...


----------



## Liberty (Nov 26, 2019)

charry said:


> It must be awful for folk to be solely on their own,    but some , might prefer their own company ...


Our neighbor is like that..."enjoys her own company."  Lives on acreage with her horses and a boyfriend now and then.  Everyone is different.  I do feel empathy for those that are so very isolated and lonely.  That's a whole different life...not a "lifestyle" if you know what I mean.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> I do feel empathy for those that are so very isolated and lonely.


I'm isolated and lonely with DD and her crew living just through my door and down the back hall. You don't have to live miles away from people to feel isolated and lonely. I'm living proof.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 26, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm isolated and lonely with DD and her crew living just through my door and down the back hall. You don't have to live miles away from people to feel isolated and lonely. I'm living proof.


Guess I'm dumb what who is DD?  God bless, gal.  Do know what you mean.  If I were there we'd open up a bottle and just kick back with a "cold one" as we say here in the great state of Texas...lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2019)

DD - dear daughter; DS - dear son; DGD - dear granddaughter; DSIL - dear son-in-law or dear sister-in-law

You can probably find the whole list of abbreviations on Google.

I lived in far West Texas and southeastern New Mexico for many years.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

charry said:


> It must be awful for folk to be solely on their own,    but *some , might prefer their own company* ...


I do, but I've always been a loner and very independent and don't compromise very well.   That's not exactly marriage material.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 26, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> DD - dear daughter; DS - dear son; DGD - dear granddaughter; DSIL - dear son-in-law or dear sister-in-law
> 
> You can probably find the whole list of abbreviations on Google.
> 
> I lived in far West Texas and southeastern New Mexico for many years.


Are you close to your DD?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Are you close to your DD?


Yeah. But she works from home and also has a life of her own. And "close" physically since I live in a granny flat attached to their house.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 27, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yeah. But she works from home and also has a life of her own. And "close" physically since I live in a granny flat attached to their house.


That's nice that you realize that.  Our kids live in Ohio and just came down.  Its nice, as when they come its mostly all quality time with them.  When you live close you do have to keep your distance to allow others to have their much needed privacy and down time.  It can be a challenge. I usually save something special to discuss with our son and sig other when they come ...then its nice to just enjoy their company. Hub says if we lived in Ohio (not happening, too cold...lol) there would be a ton of people running in and out of our house.  

He says I'm a "dirt magnet" attracting too many folks!  

What makes you feel isolated and lonely with them living there - ?


----------



## toffee (Nov 27, 2019)

seems to me your reason for stating being alone is that you do miss conversation with a male friend ' animals I do agree give u less
concern but are good company ' but talking to a good  friend is good also and to have coffee with ..not talking of marriage ...you say it would be hard to adjust but if you havn't tried how would you know -!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

dixon48 said:


> I'm living alone, but I'm used to it, and I babysit my 4 year old twin grandsons almost every day.  I have two dogs that I spoil too much! lol * I pretty much decided not to pursue dating or relationships at this stage. I'm too set in my ways*.  I like my schedule, my preferences, and I'm afraid having someone else around would be hard to adjust to.


A friend of mine told me about this wealthy woman friend whose loved husband died at only 52 from heart problems.  My friend said he was sure that there would be a line of suitors ready to marry her, not only because she was wealthy but she was also pretty.  Time went by and she wasn't dating and he asked her why.  

She said no one could replace her husband and why would she marry now, to be a nurse and maid to some other guy?  When you marry young you grow old together and you get used to those wrinkles and sags and failing health because it's gradual and becomes a part of the person.  Of course, it all depends on the person, you read and hear about people getting married in their 80's and beyond.


----------



## wasserball (Nov 28, 2019)

I live alone because I like the solitude.  Therefore, I have no drama to deal with.  I think I will live very long.


----------



## dixon48 (Dec 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> How nice to have the twins and the dogs! Keeps you busy and you have lots of affection.


Yes, it's really nice to have them around almost every day.


----------



## gennie (Dec 8, 2019)

wasserball said:


> I live alone because I like the solitude.  Therefore, I have no drama to deal with.  I think I will live very long.


I agree.  I've already made it to 86


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 8, 2019)

I am a Widow and for five years lIve alone and cant contemplate otherwise. I was wed 51 years met Hubby  when I was 16. I dont want a relationship with another man. I do have a friend/companiion This nice man a Widower and I  are a comfort to eachother and share our innermost feelings. Its purely platonic and we are comfy in eachothers company.

I have come to appreciate my solitude and privacy at home and have no desire to wed again or live with another man come,  to that.


----------



## Linda Doc (Dec 9, 2019)

dixon48 said:


> I'm living alone, but I'm used to it, and I babysit my 4 year old twin grandsons almost every day.  I have two dogs that I spoil too much! lol  I pretty much decided not to pursue dating or relationships at this stage. I'm too set in my ways.  I like my schedule, my preferences, and I'm afraid having someone else around would be hard to adjust to.


You sound a lot like me!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 9, 2019)

charry said:


> It must be awful for folk to be solely on their own,    but some , might prefer their own company ...


Been doin' it for nearly 72 years, awful? Not hardly!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 9, 2019)

same with me. All my life, except when I was a college student with roommates.
And I am extremely tired and annoyed about it but I may be better off for it. I think for many loners
it is "sour grape" thinking. I had my chances.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 9, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I am a Widow and for five years lIve alone and cant contemplate otherwise. I was wed 51 years met Hubby  when I was 16. I dont want a relationship with another man. I do have a friend/companion This nice man a Widower and I  are a comfort to eachother and share our innermost feelings. Its purely platonic and we are comfy in eachothers company.
> 
> I have come to appreciate my solitude and privacy at home and have no desire to wed again or live with another man come,  to that.



Thanks for the Likes☺
I always believed that a purely platonic relationship was virtually impossible between a man and woman until I met this chap 5 years after losing my dear Husband. He,the friend, lost his wife about 2 years ago and he, like me, is still in the grieving process at different stages.

For me personally I have absolutely no physical ****** feelings for him but fond of him as he is very kind genuine man and we are good friends/companions. I feel my ****** libido died when my Husband died and Im faithful to his memory because I want to be not out of moral duty.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 10, 2019)

Personally, do not think we can "legislate" what is good or bad or sad for anyone's basic lifestyle that may be different from ours or that the media or "experts" tell us we should live life like.  We are all different and if everyone wanted the same thing, we might all live in a condo in Redondo and drive a blue compact car.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 10, 2019)

I live alone and love it.  I wouldn't mind having a romantic partner, but certainly have no wishes to marry or live with anyone ever again.  In fact, current research is showing that many older couples are choosing to maintain a romantic partnership but live alone for the sake of their relationship.  Makes sense to me.   

https://www.wsj.com/articles/more-older-couples-stay-together-because-they-live-apart-11564311602


----------

